# kitten keeps tipping over water bowl



## mr_brightside_1986 (Nov 30, 2008)

Hi everyone, hope someone can help with this problem. 

My kitten is 5months old and ever since he's been about 3 & a half months old when I tried weaning him off kitten milk onto water he tips over his bowl! 
I used to have a combined food&drink tray for him and he started tipping that over even with food in it and it was ruining my carpet so I got separate 'non-slip' bowls that have grips on the bottom. They aren't helping the matter as he still tips the one with water over!!

I've noticed that if I put kitten milk in his bowl it virtually stops him from doing it but occasionally still tips it over. I'm at the end of my tether & it's ruining my carpet!

Anyone had a similar problem or can someone PLEASE give me some advice?

Kitkat is currently crying in the hall as I closed the door as punishment...


----------



## Toby & Darwin (May 26, 2008)

All of mine either dig in their water bowl or tip it over - I have now bought a water fountain which they cannot tip over but do still dig in it.

I certainly don't think you can punish your kitten for doing it - just buy a large tray and put a teatowel down on it then put the water bowl on top of it at least then when the water spills it will be absorbed by the tea towel and won't go on the carpet.


----------



## Sassysas (Mar 3, 2009)

One of my kittens used to that all the time, including my drinks. Have you got a waterproof surface where you can leave the water bowl(saves the carpet).Mine eventually grew out of it after a few weeks but I know how frustrating it is!


----------



## ella (Jan 1, 2009)

Hiya

I use a large water bowl (about the size of a Christmas Pudding basin) - for several reasons - mostly because Henry (my Persian) has a flat face and can't fit his face in a 'normal' cat bowl, but also because it is big enough and too heavy for him to knock over when filled to the rim... and he won't put his paw to the bottom of it to tip it over....

It also offers the advantage of putting his head and neck slightly higher and he finds it easier to take in water than a shallow bowl...

hope this helps

e


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2009)

You can buy dishes that have a heavy weighted bottom and they can't tip them also put it on a large place mat for splashes.


----------



## messyhearts (Feb 6, 2009)

My kitten does this. She likes to paddle in water. We don't fill it to the top & use heavier ones for the cat as all of ours are stainless steel ones..


----------



## vickie1985 (Feb 18, 2009)

i got a tray to keep their bowls on. they still tip it at times when playing mostly, but it does catch most of it. i havent bothered with heavy weights yet as this is helping and doing the trick


----------



## animalia (Feb 2, 2009)

mr_brightside_1986 said:


> Hi everyone, hope someone can help with this problem.
> 
> My kitten is 5months old and ever since he's been about 3 & a half months old when I tried weaning him off kitten milk onto water he tips over his bowl!
> I used to have a combined food&drink tray for him and he started tipping that over even with food in it and it was ruining my carpet so I got separate 'non-slip' bowls that have grips on the bottom. They aren't helping the matter as he still tips the one with water over!!
> ...


Weaning him off kitten milk?? Oh my, did you give him nothing but kitten milk in a bowl from the time he was 3mths til now?? 

Take his food bowls and water bowl off the carpet firstly and put it on a wipeable floor, be it wood, tile or linoleum. Then make sure your kitten has nothing but water!!! Kitten milk is NOT a substitute for a kitten's food or water!! They should have these at ALL TIMES! Kitten milk is an occasional treat and is not really needed. Very small kittens under a month old sometimes need kitten formula but never Cat milk or Kitten Milk, these are like McDonald's for cats. 

Right, since your cat is very confused, I would suggest getting a food tray, some super glue and two bowls. Glue each bowl or just the water bowl to the feeding tray and fill one with WATER(not kitten milk) and one with FOOD(not kitten milk). place it in the kitchen and get some nice quality cat food(wet food I find is best) depending on where you live may depend on the brands available. If you tell us where you live we can suggest some for you with good quality ingredients and low levels of sodium, sugars and cereals.

Please be aware some cats will scrape at their bowls after or before eating to cover the food or to tell you they don't like whats there. This may be when the bowl is getting turned. DO NOT TELL KITTEN OFF OR PUNISH THEM!!! This will do nothing. Just keep the area tidy and if need be pick up the food bowl to reduce this. I would suggest play time after kitty has it's meal to help with digestion and also to distract him from going for the water bowl.


----------



## candysmum (Jan 18, 2009)

the kitten we rescued didn't have a water bowl down as i have two dogs and have 2 massive dog bowls full of water she just drunk from them so maybe a dog bowl full would help? i am always int he dinning room so i knew when one of the animals was drinking adn if i knew it was the cat i would watch just to make sure she was ok becasue of how small she was and how big the bowl was.


----------



## alina06 (Mar 1, 2009)

Mine likes to play with it but drinks water fromthe dog bowl,I give them occasionally cow milk not cat milk.
tray is a good idea but it might be that he just want to play with water .
good luck


----------



## animalia (Feb 2, 2009)

alina06 said:


> Mine likes to play with it but drinks water fromthe dog bowl,I give them occasionally cow milk not cat milk.
> tray is a good idea but it might be that he just want to play with water .
> good luck


Cow's milk is even worse!!! And you wonder why your cat has poo [email protected]? Cat's can not digest dairy well and should not have it! Goats milk is the only milk that is easy and somewhat healthy for cats. Even then it should only be given in moderation.


----------



## Izzie999 (Nov 27, 2008)

Hi,

Definitely avoid cows milk, they can have goats milk as its lower in lactose which is what causes the runs. 

I have a boy who takes his cat meat and drops it in the water bowl lol. We have to keep the water bowl well away from the food. I would love to know why he does it!

Izzie


----------



## mr_brightside_1986 (Nov 30, 2008)

hey again,

To answer the question of weaning from kitten milk, I put water out everyday since I got him aswell but he plainly refused & I didn't want him 2 be thirsty. I feed him whiskas kitten food in jelly and a dry mix but didn't want him getting his fluids from that.

I'm gonna try getting a flat tray & gluing/blu-tacking his water bowl 2 it, thanks for the suggestion!! I'm watering down the kitten milk these days anyway but he doesn't get it everyday and now at 5months old, I've only ONCE seen him drinking water!

He's a fussy boy! Hahaha!

Thanx for your help and advice everyone


----------



## animalia (Feb 2, 2009)

mr_brightside_1986 said:


> hey again,
> 
> To answer the question of weaning from kitten milk, I put water out everyday since I got him aswell but he plainly refused & I didn't want him 2 be thirsty. I feed him whiskas kitten food in jelly and a dry mix but didn't want him getting his fluids from that.
> 
> ...


He's not Fussy! He's spoiled! 
If someone gave me the choice of water over fruit juice I think I would choose juice too!! :lol: Cat's will push your buttons if they think they can get away with it. If you leave water down long enough and don't offer anything else they will drink it. But if you then offer cat milk or kitten milk of course they're going to turn their noses up! It's possible he doesn't like the container. For example I've had cats that only drink out of cups and glasses and another one who liked the toilet! Thought he hadn't drank for ages, I even took him to the vets to be checked because of it. Then I caught him slurping up the toilet water one day!! Cheeky mite.


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

you could try a water fountian - worked a treat with mine


----------

